# Generalities: Wyndham vs Marriott vs Hilton resorts



## lreinstein

Can anyone share any general opinions about the quality of the properties and service at these resorts?  I am new to timeshare and did not even know until now that Wyndham had TS properties.


----------



## Cathyb

At a Wyndham property now; own at Marriott (2).  This unit in Las Vegas looks great when you first enter--beautiful furniture, large, nice views; however then we started noticing things:

1.  Lack of pillows in 2 BR so we requested 4 more.  It took four phone calls to get them (over 2 hours).
2.  Microwave oven bottom framework falling off.
3.  Top shelf of dishwasher broken.
4.  Beds not like Marriott
5.  Aggressive and pesty sales staff 
Marriott has its problems, but not broken items like above.  The few places we stayed on sales promos with Hilton are first class and above the Wyndham and Marriott IMHO.


----------



## lprstn

Here is my opinion only: (Marriott/Hilton/Wyndham)

Marriott's - great amenities, its like having a timeshare, but with all the things that a hotel offers right onsite. - this is why I like Marriott's 
 - However, I personally wouldn't own one for my style of travel because the MF's are high, entrance cost are high, and you have the least amount of flexibility between Hilton or Wyndham. Also, I don't think the rooms are all that plush comparied to some other places I have stayed.  I went to the Aruba location and there were a lot of maintence issues that should have been attended to.

Hilton's - I think this offers the best of both the Marriott's quality and hotel perks, and POINTS which allows the owner to have flexibility within the internetwork of Hilton Resorts.  If $$ wasn't an object (like I don't have anymore to spend on timesharing) this is one of the products besides Disney I would consider purchasing.

Wyndham - I own this and love it because its cheap to purchase, has the largest array of internetwork of resorts.  Have some properties just as nice as some Marriott's and allow me A LOT of flexibility as it has more resorts than Hilton, and allows me to trade into some Hiltons.

Sheraton (SVN) - I know you didn't mention this one, but I own here, and love it also, as it has what the Marriot/Hilton have, hotel amenities onsite with the Timeshare, and it has an internetwork of points resorts that I can trade to.  Where I own also gives me dual affilitation with both RCI/II and it's a good complement to my Wyndham.


----------



## Carol C

Cathyb said:


> At a Wyndham property now; own at Marriott (2).  This unit in Las Vegas looks great when you first enter--beautiful furniture, large, nice views; however then we started noticing things:
> 
> 1.  Lack of pillows in 2 BR so we requested 4 more.  It took four phone calls to get them (over 2 hours).
> 2.  Microwave oven bottom framework falling off.
> 3.  Top shelf of dishwasher broken.
> 4.  Beds not like Marriott
> 5.  Aggressive and pesty sales staff
> Marriott has its problems, but not broken items like above.



My first stay at Mar. Baroney on Hilton Head was marred with deficiencies. And they were in developer sales, so one would think the resort itself and the unit I was in would be pristine and operating perfectly. It failed on many accounts; I'll elaborate if ya'll want, but some of it is kinda gross.


----------



## bnoble

In general, the Marriott resorts are more upscale than the Wyndham resorts.  In general, the Wyndham resorts are cheaper to own---both in terms of acquisition costs and ongoing fees.

Exceptions to both exist, naturally.


----------



## timeos2

*Talking value Wyndham has the edge*



bnoble said:


> In general, the Marriott resorts are more upscale than the Wyndham resorts.  In general, the Wyndham resorts are cheaper to own---both in terms of acquisition costs and ongoing fees.
> 
> Exceptions to both exist, naturally.



Overall correct. There are a few Wyndhams that meet or exceed the Mariotts and overall Wyndham has 10 times the number of locations. Add in the ease of internal trades vs needing to trade week for week with II and Wyndham gets the nod from me while I love a good Marriott trade anytime I can snag one. I just don't want to pay the high cost to own one!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan

timeos2 said:


> There are a few Wyndhams that meet or exceed the Mariotts and overall Wyndham has 10 times the number of locations.




Just curious---how many Wyndham resort locations are there?  How many Marriott resorts?

Pat


----------



## timeos2

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Just curious---how many Wyndham resort locations are there?  How many Marriott resorts?
> 
> Pat



There are around 140 Wyndham resorts. I'm guessing there are about 30 Marriott's, but remember you do not belong to the Marriott system but buy into a single resort. Any trade does carry a priority within II but it is a third party trade and carries an exchange fee to II that the internal Wyndham system doesn't.


----------



## lprstn

Check out the wyndham website to see all the locations. 

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/resort/index.go

To view all of the internal resorts.


----------



## DeniseM

Wyndham has a good product and the resale price is great, but I don't think it meets your requirement for being upscale.  I think one of the hotel systems would meet your needs better.  This chart compares the hotel systems - Comparison of the 4 major timeshare systems Chart (download)

Per your other post, you could buy 2 every other year resales, one in the Caribbean and one in a warm winter Mainland location. If you want one of your weeks to be a strong exchanger, the Starwood resales are both  good exchangers and upscale.  With Starwood - consider an AZ, FL, or Myrtle Beach resale.  AZ & Myrtle Beach are stronger traders.

Marriott will also meet your requirement for being upscale and a strong exchanger - especially for other Marriott resorts.

Be sure you compare resale prices and MF's.


----------



## janna1

Cathyb said:


> At a Wyndham property now; own at Marriott (2).  This unit in Las Vegas looks great when you first enter--beautiful furniture, large, nice views; however then we started noticing things:
> 
> 1.  Lack of pillows in 2 BR so we requested 4 more.  It took four phone calls to get them (over 2 hours).
> 2.  Microwave oven bottom framework falling off.
> 3.  Top shelf of dishwasher broken.
> 4.  Beds not like Marriott
> 5.  Aggressive and pesty sales staff
> Marriott has its problems, but not broken items like above.  The few places we stayed on sales promos with Hilton are first class and above the Wyndham and Marriott IMHO.



Oh, no. Every system has its own problem and bad resort. I used to be a great Marriott fan. But I have stayed in a Marriott which is much worse than that. But for sure, from the staff and management view of point, Marriott is much better than Wyndham.


----------



## timeos2

*Why Wyndham Rules\*



DeniseM said:


> Wyndham has a good product and the resale price is great, but I don't think it meets your requirement for being upscale.  I think one of the hotel systems would meet your needs better.  This chart compares the hotel systems - Comparison of the 4 major timeshare systems Chart (download)



Denise - I agree that the older Wyndam resorts (guessimating 80-100 of the total) aren't at Marriott quality levels. But they are at least Silver Crown level and in many areas Marriott isn't. The rest - mostly the newer resorts and many in unique urban areas that again Marriott doesn't serve - are at or better than Marriott quality. And the Wyndham flagship - Bonnet Creek in Orlando - is second to very few timeshares in the world (yes, there are a few better but not many). So given the quantity of resorts, the quality of the resorts and the locations of the resorts vs owning 1 Marriott and depending on II with all its problems to try to get others - at even more additional costs on top of the already high Marriott purchase and fee levels - makes the pure value of Wyndham the easy leader.  Heck - just use the 40 or so that ARE as good or better than Marriott, ignore the other 80+ resorts, and you still have 39 more choices with no additional fees that Marriott doesn't offer. The Wyndham system is an incredible value a resale (and a TOTAL ripoff at retail).


----------



## Cathyb

bnoble: Wouldn't it be a concern if low fees mean delayed maintenance due to shortfalls in the budget?  That is what I am feeling -- being here in a Wyndham unit in Las Vegas.  Every day something else happens -- drawers sticking, toilets making noises for minutes after you flush, bottom drawer on stove sits crooked, etc.  What do the unit 'checkers' do after a family checks out?  I thought it was their job to notice the obviouse defects???


----------



## timeos2

*Boot out the incompetent Developers as management - they are the root cause*



Cathyb said:


> bnoble: Wouldn't it be a concern if low fees mean delayed maintenance due to shortfalls in the budget?  That is what I am feeling -- being here in a Wyndham unit in Las Vegas.  Every day something else happens -- drawers sticking, toilets making noises for minutes after you flush, bottom drawer on stove sits crooked, etc.  What do the unit 'checkers' do after a family checks out?  I thought it was their job to notice the obviouse defects???



Like seemingly every resort where the developer stays in charge of operations (a very negative situation for owners) what you state is all too common. While sales are most active and while the overall resort is still new (5-7 years) the lowballing of fees for ongoing maintenance and upgrades isn't obvious. But then comes the 7-10 year period when work desperately needs to be done BUT the funds set aside are woefully underfunded. Guess what? The resort falls in ranking, starts to get bad reviews and, most likely, owners get hit for special assessments for the money they "saved" over the past years plus the lost interest and management overhead.  But by then the Developer has moved on to a new resort / phase to sell "with lower fees" and those that like the original are stuck with extra fees they shouldn't have paid. Plus the underlying problem -  mismanaged/incompetent Developer control continues unless the Board is owner controlled and proactive to correct the problems thus the future is likely to bring even more SA costs.  

We have seen it time and time again at many resorts and specifically at our Wyndham controlled Kingsgate in Williamsburg. Three SA's, still work needed, no ranking anymore and Wyndham blocking owner control and stating "all is well".  It stinks and isn't getting better.


----------



## lprstn

All resorts have some deterioration.  It's normal.  I've stayed at Marriott's and really think they are highly overated.  You want to be impressed stay at some of the upscale hotels, or get a fractional.

Now, some people love the Marriott.  What I love about them and Starwood is the amenities.  I like having a Timeshare, and having all the perks of a hotel that come with it.  That's where the Marriott reallly shines in my eyes.

Now if I had to pick between Marriott and Hilton, I'd chose the Hilton because of the flexibility of internal points reservations.


----------



## capjak

For upscale/amenities I would rate Starwood/Marriott/Hilton equal for new resorts.   I do not believe 1 system will meet your criteria, I would look at purchasing a every other year timeshare to compliment Hilton.

I would sit down and write down the locations (resorts) that you get excited about visiting.  I just a combination of 2 systems will give you a lot of flexibility.


----------



## bnoble

> Wouldn't it be a concern if low fees mean delayed maintenance due to shortfalls in the budget?


_If_ that happens, then it is a concern.  But, lower costs does not necessarily mean delaying necessary maintenance---it could also mean fewer amenities or furnishings that are not as luxurious, and therefore cost less to operate/maintain/replace on a regular basis.  

And, most Wyndham resorts do have "not quite as nice" amenities and furnishings.  Smaller pools.  Adequate, but not top-of-the-line hard goods.  Synthetic counter tops rather than granite, etc.  The Wyndham resort I own is owner-controlled, and keeps a pretty active hand in making sure that reserves are adequately funded and maintenance/replacement scheduled regularly.  But, it's a lot less expensive to own than the higher-end places, because higher-end stuff costs more.

It's pretty easy to get a bum unit anywhere.  I was at DVC's Old Key West two weeks ago.  The fridge was noticeably rusting and the vent cover had fallen off, the dishwasher was in dire need of new racks, the toaster was broken, and the hair dryer in the 2nd BR kept cutting out.  And, this is a resort that has annual fees about 2x what a typical Wyndham does, and routinely closes clusters of buildings for a full upgrade of soft and hard goods---we were just in a unit that was getting close to "that time".

Of course, we still had a great time.


----------



## robleland

*High end Marriott*

I can only speak for the Maui Marriott property - It is second-to-none.
I would buy by setting up a notification on redweek to tell you when someone is reselling a time share.
The Lahaina Towers and Napili towers are essentially new, purpose-built ocean front facilities.  Take a look at their reviews here and on redweek and elsewhere.  They will trade well into anything - but you will love the units.


----------



## m61376

Of the three, I think Marriott offers the best balance of selection and consistently high quality. Hilton's properties are great but they are limited. 

Marriott offers hotel resort style accommodations with the space of timeshares- the best of both worlds, with minimal trade-offs (such as daily maid service, although available at an additional fee). Most are adjacent to a Marriott resort with the hotel restaurants, etc., being available to timeshare guests and chargeable to the room. Excellent bedding and generally more upscale amenities (most with granite counters and good appliances, nice furnishings, etc.). 

Haven't been to one but understand Starwoods are great too. Fewer properties than Marriott, reputed to be of slightly higher quality, with some unique locations (Harborside at Atlantis, St. John, etc.) as well as others in similar locations as Marriott properties. MF's tend to be a little to a lot higher than Marriott's.


----------



## icydog

I've stayed in them all, Hiltons, Marriotts, Wyndhams, Starwoods, Bluegreens and DVC.

Hiltons are nice and I like the alternative resorts on Sanibel Island but there are not enough of them to make me want to buy into their system

Marriotts seem to complement my DVC point system very well. The resorts are the same or better quality than DVC and their rooms are usually bigger. 


Wyndhams are nice sometimes and horrible sometimes too. We loved some of them, like the Wyndham Bonnet Creek but disagree that the experience is the same as being at Walt Disney World in a DVC resort. We hated the Patriot Place resort and resented all the rules Wnydham imposes on their owners. In order to leave your villa you have to do housework like stip the beds, remove trash, towels must be put in the tub, and wash the dishes. Who needs that? Also, speak to any Wydham owner who bought from Wyndham. They will tell you they have been royally screwed by the company. They do not protect their owners and allow them to have their ownership lose 99% of its value. Plus the amenities are not the same as Marriott, DVC, Starwoood or Hilton. 

Starwoods, I've stayed at the Vistana Villages and Westin Kierland Villas. Both are top notch and lovely. I love the resorts but don't like that the resorts have a complicated points system. I would love to own a Starwood but only one in HI or in Arizona..

Bluegreen, I've stayed in a few and think they are nice for the most part. I am going to sell my BG interest because of the high points needed for anything in a platinum week in a nice area. I also think the maintenance fees for the resorts are very high. 

DVC, is simply the best of all worlds but especially when complemented by a Marriott, Starwood or Hilton ownership.


----------



## Lisa P

icydog said:


> Wyndhams... We hated the Patriot Place resort and resented all the rules Wnydham imposes on their owners. In order to leave your villa you have to do housework like stip the beds, remove trash, towels must be put in the tub, and wash the dishes. Who needs that?


How long has it been since you've stayed at a Wyndham resort that asked these things?  They used to do this years ago.  But in the last 3-4 years, we've stayed at many Wyndham resorts and none have asked any of this anymore.

I guess they trained us well though.    After so many years of doing these things, our family _always_ runs the dishwasher, takes out the trash and piles the towels in the foyer.     If we have time and energy, we strip the beds too!  :ignore:  But I agree, we like that we don't _have_ to do it.  Many beach area rental condos and rental homes also require all that as well, to make it possible to ensure that housekeeping can more readily turn the unit around for the next guests.


----------



## EAM

What hotel type amenities do you like to have while on vacation?  Which ones do you really miss while staying at a traditional timeshare?


----------



## timeos2

*Talk value for the money not retail*



icydog said:


> Wyndhams are nice sometimes and horrible sometimes too. We loved some of them, like the Wyndham Bonnet Creek but disagree that the experience is the same as being at Walt Disney World in a DVC resort. We hated the Patriot Place resort and resented all the rules Wnydham imposes on their owners. In order to leave your villa you have to do housework like stip the beds, remove trash, towels must be put in the tub, and wash the dishes. Who needs that? Also, speak to any Wydham owner who bought from Wyndham. They will tell you they have been royally screwed by the company. They do not protect their owners and allow them to have their ownership lose 99% of its value. Plus the amenities are not the same as Marriott, DVC, Starwoood or Hilton.



But there's the rub. No one is saying to buy Wyndham at the ripoff of retail. Bought at the 90%+ savings of resale and with annual fees that are usually far below the others mentioned - with many resorts at or above top tier quality - Wyndham is a quality timeshare system bargain. And all the "work" you mention hasn't been required for many years at most Wyndham resorts. If the OP is looking for VALUE for the $ then Wyndham, with a whole network of resorts to  pick from using FSP rather than needing outside trades with II/RCi and the cost of those, is the obvious pick.


----------



## bnoble

> What hotel type amenities do you like to have while on vacation? Which ones do you really miss while staying at a traditional timeshare?


I miss having a decent place to get a bite to eat, or maybe an adult beverage.  Some resorts have something like this.  Many do not.  Yes, I know I have my kitchen, but it's not the same.


----------



## Redrosesix

bnoble said:


> I miss having a decent place to get a bite to eat, or maybe an adult beverage.  Some resorts have something like this.  Many do not.  Yes, I know I have my kitchen, but it's not the same.



This is a HUGE consideration for us.  We honestly wouldn't consider buying at a resort that doesn't have some kind of restaurant services.


----------



## m61376

Most of the Marriott timeshares are adjacent to a Marriott resort so, while the timeshares tend to have limited food facilities (generally a marketplace and poolside bars/snack bar/restaurant) you can easily access the hotel restaurants for more formal meals.


----------

